# James Howard (Jack) Paish, World War II Veteran



## Paul Gagnon (30 Oct 2011)

http://www.legacy.com/guestbook/montrealgazette/guestbook.aspx?n=james-paish&pid=154307297&cid=full



> PAISH, James Howard (Jack)
> 1915 - 2011
> Died peacefully on October 22, 2011 at the age of ninety-six, surrounded by his children at Parkwood Hospital (Veterans Care) in London, Ontario, where he had received such good care for the last four years. Pre- deceased by his loving wife Diana Margaret. Beloved father of Patricia (Brian), John (Irena) and Sally (Nick). Grandfather to Sheline, Paul, Suzie, Madeleine, Greg and Sophie. Great Grandfather of six. Survived by his sisters Mary Waldron and Betty Hope. Funeral service will be held in the chapel at the National Field of Honour, 701 Donegani, in Pointe Claire, Quebec on November 2nd, 2011 at 11 a.m. A reception will follow at the Berdebes' house in Pointe Claire.



A  Despatch Rider with K Signal Section of the 5th Canadian Infantry Brigade, Jack volunteered at the outbreak of World War II. He did not particularly wish to be in the Signals however he was a master on the motorcycle and this was just what they wanted. He trained in Kingston, Ontario and was shipped to England in the advance party ahead of the full contingent of Canadian troops. He was wounded twice, once in the hand and he was shot through the head at point blank range and lived to tell the tale. After the war Jack had a long successful career at Northern Electric in Montreal, retiring just before the change to Northern Telecom. 

Goodbye Grampa.


----------



## a78jumper (30 Oct 2011)

Godspeed Jack.


----------

